# How do you do you make game signatures



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 5, 2008)

How do you do you make game signatures
You know the signatures that you can draw on
I wanted to make a signature with the classic game snake on it.
How should I start off with this


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 6, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Flash


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 6, 2008)

Check this out.

http://www.signaturemaker.net/


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 6, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.signaturemaker.net/


Check his post out again.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 7, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Flash



This.

Oh, and also, http://www.pixel2life.com


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 7, 2008)

If one of the above links dont do it for you, then your better off getting a screenshot you like and using something like MSPaint to stretch/skew the dimensions to your liking and then just writing text onto the picture using the same program.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 7, 2008)

You didn't read the thread either? He wants to make an interactive signature. Last time I checked MSPaint couldn't make flash games.


----------



## PW1337 (Jun 11, 2008)

*You can go here to find some tutorials*
You can use Photoshop or Fireworks 8 to make your signature. There should be some videos on youtube that can help you as well


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> You didn't read the thread either? He wants to make an interactive signature. Last time I checked MSPaint couldn't make flash games.


I did read and I did understand it. But in case he decides he doesn't care to learn to program for a Signature, then he can still have himself a nice "Snake Game" sig. Thats why I said, "If the above links dont do it for you"


----------

